# Fall & Winter Photography



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm looking to create a collection of fall and winter photographs from around Ontario, preferably close or within reasonable distance of the GTA. Suggestions on where to visit to take some great photos between now and mid December?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well fall is pretty much done in terms of photogenic but Forks of the Credit provides a wide range of subjects.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Almost anywhere along Highway 7, between Toronto and Ottawa... a few klicks south or north, on a slew of backroads. Plenty of wonderful old barns, old cars, river and stream scenes... lots of rugged rock, too. Glorious Canadian Shield.


----------



## Finch (Aug 9, 2003)

Some of my favs for the the fall/winter:

Evergreen Brick Works: Evergreen Brick Works 
Panoma Mills Park: Thornhill Ward One | Pomona Mills Park Conservationists
Distillery District: The Distillery Historic District


----------



## besteffects (Aug 8, 2013)

Fall & winter photography is a good experience for every photographer.


----------



## pricha00 (Mar 13, 2010)

No snow currently but some of the beautiful homes in and around Niagara-on-the-Lake can be stunning at night when the snow flies. Even without the white stuff you can get some stunning photos. I feel bad living 15 minutes away that I don't go there more often with my D90 and 12-24. 

Pat


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Max said:


> Almost anywhere along Highway 7, between Toronto and Ottawa... a few klicks south or north, on a slew of backroads. Plenty of wonderful old barns, old cars, river and stream scenes... lots of rugged rock, too. Glorious Canadian Shield.


+1 

Especially with the freezing rain supposedly coming and the horfrost....great conditions. I need to get out myself as well!


----------

